
Ask HN: Would you pay a consultant for this service? - _throwaway__
If you have an app, software, or IT solution applicable to law enforcement needs would you hire a consultant who had law enforcement and government IT experience to review your product, make detailed compliance requirements for your product, and connect you with prospective clients? How valuable would this service be to you if you are looking to break into this market?
======
maxhz
If I were to start a new venture focused 100% on the law enforcement market,
these skills would be extremely valuable. However, I'd probably prefer to
partner (in equity) instead of paying cash. Perhaps taking on this kind of
person as an advisor.

Assistance earlier in the product lifecycle would be useful too. For example,
right now I have vague ideas about how deep learning image and video
processing could be applied to law enforcement, but I'm not familiar enough
with specific use cases to build something. It'd be valuable to talk with a
domain expert about (1) what's now possible with the technology and (2)
specific problems such tech could solve in the industry.

Once the technology has product/market fit, catalyzing distribution via warm
intros to prospective clients would also be super helpful. If I know we have
something people want, I'd spend money to get more customers so long as the
lifetime value math worked out.

Hope that helps!

